# Weightloss Advice



## xoKVox (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ive been wanting to lose weight for a very very long time.

I have a very difficult time sticking to a plan, and instead gain weight, which is awful.
Being heavy or just 30pounds overweight hurts and I would love to get rid of it!

Any Advice and steps?

and are diet pills "bad"?


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 3, 2007)

Diet pills are horrible. Please don't do that to yourself. I'm about 30 lbs overweight for my height, and I've had the hardest time losing weight through dieting and whatnot. I always end up binging on crap food when I diet. 

What's working for me now is exercise. I'm starting slow. I just got a gym membership (I know, not for everyone), and my boyfriend is really being supportive by going with (and dragging me to) the gym. Just try some cardio, maybe riding a bike, walking more and weight training. That seems to be the key for me. I can run and run and the weight stays the same, but the combo of cardio and weights has started to take the pounds off. I've already lost five pounds in the last two and a half weeks, and all I've done is the gym for an hour twice/three times a week. Support, exercise, and not eating junk food all the time (I still love me some ice cream) works. 

Just be positive!


----------



## xoKVox (Mar 3, 2007)

that was rly helpful, i have a treadmill its just getting the motivation and time to walk on it and work out for an hour


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoKVox* 

 
_that was rly helpful, i have a treadmill its just getting the motivation and time to walk on it and work out for an hour_

 
Walking on a treadmill can be painfully boring if you do it for an hour straight, haha. Make sure you have some reading material or music to distract you! I get bored after about ten minutes, I have to leave and go to another machine at the gym, haha. I'd start with walking for 15 minutes, and running for as long as you can take. Then work your way up til you can run for about an hour. It's good for your heart!


----------



## choseck (Mar 4, 2007)

Truthfully, you can exercise all you want, but what you eat is 80% of how you look.  It wasn't until I cleaned up my diet (along with exercise) that I started losing weight.  I couldn't do it on exercise alone.

Really start watching what you are eating.  You'll be amazed at what you're eating and not even realizing.  While exercise is great for your health, I can't stress enough how important eating is when it comes to losing weight.  I never realized that in order to lose weight you have to eat, and you have to eat a lot.  Actually, I think I ate more when I was losing weight than when I wasn't -  mainly because I was eating very 'clean' foods, so I was ABLE to eat more.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_Truthfully, you can exercise all you want, but what you eat is 80% of how you look.  It wasn't until I cleaned up my diet (along with exercise) that I started losing weight.  I couldn't do it on exercise alone.

Really start watching what you are eating.  You'll be amazed at what you're eating and not even realizing.  While exercise is great for your health, I can't stress enough how important eating is when it comes to losing weight.  I never realized that in order to lose weight you have to eat, and you have to eat a lot.  Actually, I think I ate more when I was losing weight than when I wasn't -  mainly because I was eating very 'clean' foods, so I was ABLE to eat more._

 
Yes. I wasn't saying don't watch what you eat, but I see it could be taken that way. Eat fruits and veggies, watch portion size, and exercise. Cookies every once and a while are ok


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoKVox* 

 
_that was rly helpful, i have a treadmill its just getting the motivation and time to walk on it and work out for an hour_

 
two words:
video ipod.

Or s omething similar. DLing grey's anatomy or something else towatch while walking makes it go by SO MUCH faster.


----------



## choseck (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_Yes. I wasn't saying don't watch what you eat, but I see it could be taken that way. Eat fruits and veggies, watch portion size, and exercise. Cookies every once and a while are ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly!  Combination of everything is your best best, and definitely don't deprive yourself - at work a lot of people are trying to lose weight and their theory is.. well I need to start exercising and then I can eat what I want but lose all this weight.  Unfortunetely it doesn't work that way.  I found that out myself, so have a few other co-workers.  I know everything isn't going to be the same for everyone, but in general thats just how I feel.

Sorry, sometimes I feel like I preach when it comes to this stuff.  I'm just so passionate about my health and really watch what I put into my body.  I've done lots of research and reading up on nutrition and while I still know probably less than 15% of what I should, I feel semi-knowledgable about it.  I hope I didn't offend you or anything


----------



## mommamacgurl (Mar 4, 2007)

Drink plenty of water, make sure you are drinking at least 64 ozs everyday, watch your portions and make good choices as far as food goes, plenty of veggies lean cuts of meat and whole grains and limit your sugar. Make sure you are getting 45 minutes of cardio 3 to 4 times a week and some resistance training a couple of times a week. I promise you will see a difference. hth


----------



## Miss Jo (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_watch your portions_

 
I don't quite agree with that comment, although people call it dieting, I prefer the term 'healthy eating' because thats what it is.  You should never feel hungry, you should fill yourself up as much as you can with healthy foods, otherwise your just going to be tempted to eat something you shouldn't.

I agree with choseck about finding that you actually eat more than what you did when you were eating junk food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's great, I do nothing but eat and eat now, I have tried loads of new things I wouldn't have dared to before and the weight is just dropping off.  Also, I find that cutting down to two pieces of wholemeal bread a day, and having skimmed milk has helped a lot.

I'm currently on a plan at the moment where the mixture of certain foods help speed weight loss.  For example, I have two choices to make when I get up in the morning.  To have a 'green' day where I can eat lots of pasta, potatoes, rice and beans or a 'red' day where I can eat all the meat I want!  (providing it has been grilled and had all fat cut off!).

Anyways it sounds a bit stupid but it works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck


----------

